# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of May 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Swing from a rope, vine, or Spiderman style. Release and drop into a body of water.



Find a tree and using your will, make it pull up its roots and walk around.

----------


## i_speel_good

Do I already count?




> 24/04/07
> I&#39;m in a huge, empty and white room.
> I do a reality check and get lucid for the 9th time. I walk around, searching for stuff. Nothing. It&#39;s all blank.
> Then I saw that my DILD worked: I saw the word LOL popping out on the air for a sec. I had to do it.
> I just had.
> I thought with portals.
> The Apeture Science Handheld Portal Device (ASHPD or Portal Gun for short) popped on my hand. I shot randomly.
> The orb hit a wall and became a portal. It was black. I was looking in the portal, and thought of that dude that said you can&#39;t control your dreams. I told the portal to guide me to a forest. Now, the portal had the image of a forest inside it. I dived in, and I was in a forest. I told the portal to close, and so it did. I shouted: I want to go to the biggest tree of the forest&#33;
> I teleported in front of a HUGE tree. It was sunset.
> ...

----------


## Developer

> Do I already count?[/b]



You have too do it in May.

----------


## pj

Since when?

When I&#39;ve managed to pull off the advanced tasks, one of the privileges was learning what they will be a few days early (as well as being involved in the discussion leading to their choices.)

Nothing was ever said about making sure not to do them early.

----------


## Seeker

> You have too do it in May.[/b]



Nope, he was a lucid task club member.  They get to start the tasks early.  Kind of like the 25% miles bonus frequent flyers get.

----------


## Fale55

If I try this i&#39;m gonna go spiderman since it&#39;s coming out friday. Wait can I do venom style?  :tongue2:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

These sound really cool&#33; Gonna try to do them tonight&#33; If I have any luck getting lucid...

----------


## eppy

do we really have to land in water? i dont know if im skilled enough to create water if its not already there.  :Sad: 
its worth a try though  :smiley:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Seeker... your images are broken.

Everybody is talking Spidey action, but I&#39;m gonna try for a Pitfall Harry style&#33; (being a 2600&#39;er&#33 :wink2: 



This is the image I&#39;m hanging over my bed for May, hopefully I&#39;ll have more luck than I did in April.
(allthough I _DID_ have a "concert" dream last night, almost as good as my Zappa dream, so long ago.)

----------


## tyrantt23

> Lucid Task: Swing from a rope, vine, or Spiderman style. Release and drop into a body of water.
> 
> Find a tree and using your will, make it pull up its roots and walk around.[/b]



So, do I get credit if I accomplish either of those tasks, or do I have to get them both? I&#39;ll try them out, since I&#39;ve been having a really good lucid rate lately...  :smiley: 

By the way, I don&#39;t mean to be a forum police or anything, and this is not part of the topic, but *i_speel_good*... the size of your signature adds up to over 800 pixels in height. It&#39;s a tid bit annoying even on the 1680 x 1050 resolution that I have.   ::roll::  
May I point you out to this thread?

----------


## GeetarGod

I somewhat agree about the sig, though it is cool. Tasks look good. Nice to have some variety instead of the usual "find the (insert generic holiday mascot here)" tasks we weve been having lately. Tree one sounds pretty hard. Perhaps i can do it though. I will try tonight.

----------


## skuruza

you know, i do not think anything is hard if u have the right mindset. i havebeen able to change terrain to something weird in a very low lucidity level dream just because i have wanted to do that and because i concentrated on it. i also thnk it has something to do with a strong desire.

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did the basic task last night: I was at home and I opened this package filled with fire ants and they started to crawl over me and I knew that it was a dream. I ran outside and saw a vine I grabed it and swung back and forth and then I let go and feel into a puddle that was very deep and when I surfaced a DC hit me in the head with a hammer and I woke up.

----------


## Tomdub

I will make it my goal to do at least one of these tasks. probably the vine one. I have a whole month so wish me luck. 
any tips on how to go about it on low lucidity

P.S. pyrofan, your link to the second best site in the world doesn&#39;t work.

----------


## pj

Direct from my DJ...

2 May 2007 LUCID (&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33  ;&#33;&#33 :wink2: 

I am in a terminal of some kind, like a modern train station.  It is daylight, there is lots of glass.  Outside, through the tinted glass, I can see a tree-lined concrete walk and a lake.  Inside, where I am, there are lots of chairs, concessions and people.  I am lucid.

I am lucid&#33;  I RC to be sure, and yes, I&#39;m dreaming.  I am quite calm.  I try to think of Seeker&#39;s tasks.  What are they?  Something about the Easter Bunny?  No - that was last month.  I remember the tree task.  Outside, there are trees.

I walk straight through one of the windowed walls and out to the concrete walk.  There is a tangle of trees.  One very large one with bark like a redwood is laying way over.  For some reason I think if I can get this one to stand up, then I can command it to walk.  I find a spot that I can reach and push it up.  It lifts... then breaks off at the roots.  I let the tree fall, step back and realize that the pushing isn&#39;t necessary.  The tree is laying there, broken off, and scowling(&#33 :wink2:  at me.  I turn to one of the other smaller trees that is upright and will it to pull itself up by its roots.  It, too, scowls at me, but does it, one root at a time, going around until it is standing there on its roots.  I tell it to walk away.  It does.

What&#39;s next?  Spider Man thing.  I go running toward the lake, where there is a convenient awning.  As I approach, several DCs look at me with alarm, as there is a few feet of drop from the walk to the water.  I turn my arm up like Spider Man and shoot a web from my wrist to the underside of the awning, grab the thread and swing way out over the water.  When I&#39;m at the far end of the swing, I release it and fall.

The water is COLD&#33;  This surprises and shocks me, as water usually feels delicious in my dreams.  It is also black, murky and stagnant.  I put my arms at my sides and sort of coast to an area to the left where there is a natural shore, a bit away from the terminal.  I walk out onto a grassy knoll, back across the walkway with the broken scowling tree and back into the terminal.

Now what?  There is an entrance to a very posh looking restaurant near me.  I take a nearby DC by the hand - a female with dark, short hair - and walk past the Maître d&#39;, who briefly objects and then looks hurt, and into the walnut-paneled dining room.  Seated at one table is a party of people I know from school.  They are taunting me in a friendly way, but I ignore them.  (I am beginning to lose lucidity at this point.)  I tell the DC that this is a dream and I&#39;m in control of it and we can do anything we wish.  She says she wants to go for a drive.

We walk back out of the restaurant, into the terminal and follow the signs to the parking area.  When we walk out, there is an old 1970&#39;s era station wagon sitting there full of old ladies.  I walk up to the car, thank the driver and say I&#39;ll take it from here.  The driver gets out and the DC and I get in the front seat, but the DCs in the back are still sitting there.  I ask them to give me some money and get out.  One hands me a large wad of rolled up bills, and they quietly leave.

The car smokes and handles horribly.  It is low on gas, so I will the tank full and watch the needle go up.  We are driving down a park road, and there are people everywhere.  I&#39;m embarrassed about the car - the steering is so sloppy I&#39;m having trouble keeping it on the road.  I apologize to the DC for the car, saying, "This is just the one that was there for us&#33;"


(This is my first lucid in about two months.  I think it was MILD - I was briefly awake and went back to sleep ordering myself to be aware once I was dreaming.  I became lucid before doing an RC, and it definitely wasn&#39;t a WILD.  This is my second night after the month-long hiatus.  There were no clarity or stability issues at all, but my awareness was not keen.  The world I was in seemed very solid.  I felt dopey and weird.  Both tasks for May are completed&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Seeker

> The tree is laying there, broken off, and scowling(&#33 at me.  I turn to one of the other smaller trees that is upright and will it to pull itself up by its roots.  It, too, scowls at me, but does it, one root at a time, going around until it is standing there on its roots.  I tell it to walk away.  It does.[/b]



OMG, scowling trees&#33;   ::rolllaugh:: 

I didn&#39;t expect that.  Congrats on the LD, pretty darn cool&#33;

----------


## pj

Yeah... I didn&#39;t expect it either.  Both of the trees I interacted with really seemed to have attitudes or grudges.

Thank you&#33;

----------


## Clairity

Congrats pj.. you accomplished both tasks&#33;&#33;  (I bow to your awesomeness&#33 :wink2:   ::bowdown::

----------


## legbuh

Was having a very odd dream that my step-dad was here.  He was asleep on the couch.

He woke and, smiled and started to walk to the bathroom.  All of a sudden he got this look on his face that was very worried.  He looked at his hands and started trembling.  (He&#39;s diabetic IRL).  All of a sudden he starts yelling  "cookie&#33;  cookie&#33;"  like he needed a cookie to get his blood sugar up.

I got him fig newtons.  The same thing I had just fed my daughter before her nap (and mine, when this all happened).

So, I realize I&#39;m dreaming cuz this was just too weird.  I become lucid and start walking around the house.

I increase vividness this time easier by shoulting "More Vivid&#33;"  Also rubbed my hands together but that didn&#39;t seem to work the best.

Then, I enter a room that looks like a room from our house in childhood.  I remember the TOTM and look for something to swing on.  A stuffed octopus is on the ceiling, mounted so it&#39;s arms are drooping down.  I grab an arm and pull.  It almost comes off.  I think I&#39;ll never be able to swing.  And where is the body of water?

I grab an arm anyhow, run and swing straight for the window&#33;  It works and I crash through closing my eyes.  I then imagined a large lake below me and started freefalling.  I turned (as I was falling) facing the sky and saw the house up in the air that I had jumped out of...  The freefalling feeling is quite amazing.  Then splash&#33;  Back-flop into a lake.   :smiley: 

I then walked around looking for my dream lover (lol).  Couldn&#39;t find her anywhere.  I met an old childhood friend and asked if it looked like I was dreaming.  That DC said "No, you look pretty good... not like you&#39;re dreaming at all&#33;"  Then I asked her "Where is [name]....?"  She hadn&#39;t seen her either.  Darn.

There was more, it involved a defictive radar detector on display in the middle of a courtyard... but that was just weird stuff.. lol

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I vote for a Pitfall Harry on this month&#39;s task badge... here&#39;s a good one:

Or maybe this one here:


(OK, I&#39;ll shut up now)
 ::roll::

----------


## Beryl

Okay, so Wednesday night I accomplished both... I think. I remember thinking that I did it in my dream like this, but I dunno how that works because we never actually accomplish these tasks, exactly. Anyway.

I was in the middle of a hazy dream when all of a sudden I was like, I have to complete the tasks for May&#33;&#33; So I imagined Spiderman as a tree. I swung from his tree branch/arm as he walked around and found me a small pond to land in.

This was in the middle of a bunch of a dream where my favorite professor was driving me and another classmate back to our homes.

I&#39;m gonna try to complete these tasks again since it happened in such a strange way... they&#39;re fun  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I remember the TOTM and look for something to swing on. A stuffed octopus is on the ceiling, mounted so it's arms are drooping down. I grab an arm and pull. It almost comes off. I think I'll never be able to swing. And where is the body of water?
> 
> I grab an arm anyhow, run and swing straight for the window! It works and I crash through closing my eyes. I then imagined a large lake below me and started freefalling. I turned (as I was falling) facing the sky and saw the house up in the air that I had jumped out of... The freefalling feeling is quite amazing. Then splash! Back-flop into a lake.



legbuh.. way to use what's available!! An octupus.. now *that's* creative and it worked!! LOL! Congrats!

----------


## legbuh

It's really hard to explain how it was set up too..

Imagine a square room.  Now imagine a stuffed octopus with VERY long arms.  The body is attached to the ceiling in the middle of the room.  The arms are stretched out to each wall connecting to the corner of the ceiling and wall, drooping in the middle (kinda like you'd hang an old fishnet on your ceiling in college).

I'm glad something whas there to swing on!  lol!  I just wish I could have remembered the advanced task!  lol!

----------


## Serith

I just completed the advanced task a few hours ago.

I was in an RV, and did a couple reality checks out of reflex.  As I walked out of the RV into a small park, I realized that the reality checks I just did showed that I was dreaming, did a couple more to prove it to myself, then became lucid.

In the park, I remembered the advanced task, and walked over to a nearby tree.  The tree was about twelve feet tall, and had a line of coaxial cable wound around it's trunk.  I walked up to the tree, put my hand  on it's trunk, and told it that it should get up and walk somewhere.  It obeys, and lifts itself up on it's roots, which turn out to be only a couple feet long.  It slowly starts walking towards me, in a way reminiscent of how a spider walks.

At this point I decided I wanted it to stop walking, because it was kinda creepy, and was about to run into me. I told it that it could stop walking, but it kept going.  I also tried simply forcing it down, first mentally, then physically, but this didn't work either.  Finally I tried to merge with it like in April's advanced task, to control it more directly, as this was my final plan to get it to start walking in the first place.  I suspect this attempt ended the dream, as I remember nothing else from that dream after that.

----------


## Moonbeam

I did both lucid tasks in the same dream, but it's really long, so I'll just include the tree part.  See my dream journal if you want to read the other part.  This proves that dreams can be controlled--to me at least.  I was starting to wonder if Arne was right about people not being able to controll dreams, because when I thought about it, I could really only remember controlling myself.  Until now, this time it really worked. So Arne, you are wrong!  You can't be convinced until you do it yourself maybe.

*PART 1--Walking Tree 
*--I'm sharing an strange apartment with SF from work. I'm making my lunches for the week, and the bowls are in a cabinet way over my head. I reach up on my tiptoes and reach for them, and altho I can't touch them, they tip slowly and fall into my hands. I think, that was really weird--I should do an RC. I almost brush the thought aside, but then I think, "No, I haven't been doing my RC's enough and that's why I'm not having any lucid dreams". So with a sense that I'm being silly, I look at my hand. No pinky--it's been amputated! Yay! Suddenly I realize the ridiculousness of the whole situation, and wonder how I could have not known it was a dream. I run out of the kitchen into the living room. My Mom and some other family members are sitting on the couch. I want to communicate with the Mom-DC; I've been wanting to talk to DC's and learn from them. So I sit next to her, and try to get her to tell me something (I can't remember what I said exactly). She responds just as if it had been IRL and I interrupted her talking to someone else to ask her about her feelings--confusion, distraction, maybe slight annonyance, etc. So I think, oh well, well there's lucid tasks to do anyway! I run out of the apartment, down the stairs, tthinking the whole time--there's going to be a beautiful day thru that door--and there is! I run out into a peaceful street scene, a much better neighborhood than the squalid apartment would have seem to have been in. The sun is shining, and kids are playing in the park-like yards. I see a small tree (the kind that's I've been "practicing" IRL with, I figured a small one would be easier than a big one). I point at it, and command it: "UPROOT! UPROOT! UPROOT!" People gather to see what I'm doing. The grown-ups are scoffing and telling me I'm crazy, but the kids watch the tree intently. Slowly it rises from the ground. "See, it's working!", I say to the doubters. The tree rises on four thick roots, kind of like little elephant legs. I continue to yell commands to it until it is about 5-6 inches up. Then I say, "NOW WALk! WALK! WALK!" and it does! The kids cheer, and the grown-ups are amazed and murmurring (murmur, murmur, murmur.) The tree takes about two or three steps--then topples over. But I am ecstatic! I did it!

----------


## tyrantt23

Wow, I'm on fire! I've been having lucid dreams more often than I've ever had, and two nights ago I did a lucid task for the first time, as well as a successful WILD for the first time in my life! Here's an excerpt from my dream journal:





> *
> 
> **The Running Tree** (WILD)*
> 
> I opened my eyes, and I was on my bed, in the same position I was before. My room looked very different, very colorful. There was a rolling chair in the middle of the room, some big purple teddy bear, a clock on the wall... very different than my real room. I did a nose reality check, and I was able to breath, but I still couldn't believe I had just been able to do a WILD, so I waited there laying down, looking at the chair and the teddy bear. The chair started moving on its own, and I figured I was probably dreaming indeed, and thought I could get out of bed, but was still afraid I would mess up the WILD. After I saw the teddy bear blinking on its own, I figured I really was dreaming!
> I got out of bed and looked around the room for a brief moment, then tried to think of what I could do. I started walking towards the door, then I remembered about the Lucid Task of the month (make a tree lift itself up and walk, or swing either spider-man style or on a vine onto a body of water). I looked outside the window and saw a garden, with trees of many different sizes... BINGO! I looked at the huge tree and thought to myself "way out of my league..." when I noticed a tree about my size on the center of the garden. I focused my attention on making the tree lift its own roots up. It used two of its branches as if they were arms, and pulled its roots up as if it was a pair of pants or a skirt. looked to its left, to its right, then to its left again, and started running away. I found this very funny, but now I didn't know what else to do.
> I jumped out of the window onto the garden, and from there I started doing parkour, jumping from building to building, trying to find a dream character or something interesting. I then jumped from one wall into another building, through some black glass facade. I was on some stairways, and one of my friends from Knoxville, Rachel, was standing there. "Hey, do you want to go have some fun?" I asked her (meaning, lets go find weird stuff, fly, whatever). And in reply to my question, she took her shirt off... she had no bra on. "Well, alright, that works too!" I thought to myself, so I got near her and started kissing her. The kiss was very real, vivid, watery, tasty! But then, I woke up in less than a minute. :p
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## JulianMoss

Here's one of the May tasks done.

Im in a futuristic night mall and theres a few weird hypnotic devices that people were hooking themselves up to. I try to free 2 people out while theyre strapped in and remove headbands and such while theyre watching a spiral on a screen and they start crying. I try to talk with the front people running it to say they shouldnt be doing this. Then a really smart professor from my college comes up and says something that totally puts my belief to shame, but I accept it. I cave in and feel relieved and a little sad from getting this answer. I look up later and see some green sailboat/rowboat display and its rotating and moving around. BAM! I become lucid and remember the Spiderman waterdrop task. I shoot a web out my wrist at like 20 degrees or so and swing a few times before willing a small pool of water on the hardwood floor. I do a backflop and open my eyes as I go under and experience a little trip down this stream. Theres music going on and some weird baseball themes.  At the end of the ride, I tell my friend all about it (I lost lucidity here from being too excited).  He doesnt respond at all, just kind of nods and I wake up.  (NOTE: Next time I become lucid, I want to do the nose RC and some math problems so I can familiarize myself with being calm and in control so Im more aware.)

----------


## Clairity

Congratulations Moonbeam and everyone else!! I am sooo jealous and proud of you all!!

I tried to WILD this morning but was too sleepy and simply fell asleep and had alot of very vivid NON-lucid dreams!

I WILL succeed and earn my badge.. I WILL!!

----------


## Seeker

Just keeping everyone in the loop.  We have added back the lucid task teams and I think I put all of you back correctly.  Please let me know if you can see the task club forum.

I am working on getting all of the previous task threads back to normal.

Also, we are working on a way to display badges, it is not directly supported that I can find.  Whew, what a wild couple of days!   :smiley:

----------


## Rainman

Those are really inspiring. I feel like tonight I will have a lucid dream just from reading so many success stories  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Congratulations Moonbeam and everyone else!! I 
> I WILL succeed and earn my badge.. I WILL!!



It's early yet!  I know you will!  I'm looking forward to seeing just how you do it.

----------


## Phalangees

> I was very suspicious of my dream scape. It seemed to real. Then I realized that nothing around me makes any sense so I jumped in the air and started to fly towards the tree line. It was a long distance so I decided to practice my commands on the way. I told some parked cars to move and they started driving towards wherever I pointed. I pointed at a fire hydrant and flicked my finger and it went flying and I almost got hit by the water fountain. I finally got to the trees. I picked out one with a fat trunk. I pointed at it and yelled, "MOVE!" It just sat there. I though maybe I should be a little nicer. I yelled, "GET OUT OF THE WAY... please." Instantly it's roots shot up in the air and started to curl inwards so it could push itself up. It got completely off the ground and started to walk away from me but then it got off balance and fell backwards on top of me. My vision was really blurred again like earlier so I just tried to blink it off but again I woke up.



Don't know if I did enough. I hope so. It was fun.

----------


## slimslowslider

Congratulations all who've managed the tasks so far.   ::D: 

I've only had one LD since the beginning of the month but forgot the task  :Sad:   Nice nonetheless - it was at night in deserted streets, painting/ graffiting huge billboards telekinetically, then the buildings themselves, glorious colours, then the pavemements and everything.  A combination of throwing paint, and hosing it, as well as like the scene in 70's UK tv show 'The Goodies' - photorealistic images with one stroke of a fat brush.  It felt so naughty - like being a child drawing on the walls of my bedroom.  And then some of the paintings started changing and sliding off the walls.  For some reason this was very funny - I was still laughing as I woke up...

Any hints/ techniques for remembering the tasks?  Often as soon as I'm lucid its the very first thing that springs to mind.  But not always... I've put a pic of Treebeard as the wallpaper on my laptop.

Anyone remember the Monty Python sketch with David Attenborough looking for walking trees?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Don't know if I did enough. I hope so. It was fun.



 ::banana::  All Right!  I'm so proud!  


(Seeker:  I got into the Lucid Task Club, so that seems to be working.)

Slimslowslider--I used to never remember the task when I got lucid, but just keeping it your mind a lot during the day seems to help.  This month it was kind of easy to be reminded of it for me, because every time I saw trees I would pick out one and practice trying to make it walk.

I remember that show, The Goodies.  I thought it was hilarious at the time.  I don't remember the walking-tree Monty Python tho.

----------


## Phalangees

> Slimslowslider--I used to never remember the task when I got lucid, but just keeping it your mind a lot during the day seems to help.  This month it was kind of easy to be reminded of it for me, because every time I saw trees I would pick out one and practice trying to make it walk.



She's right. For me I remembered by repeating in my head as I fell asleep, "I will have a lucid dream and I will remember to control the trees" over and over until I lost consciousness and all of my dreams had something to do with me looking for a tree lucid and non. I didn't actually think I would be able to control a tree but I did. It was awesome.

----------


## Wolfie

I failed.

Last night I was Lucid and I remembered the task (OMG!). So I tried to do it. The problem was that I could only remember the advanced task, and for some reason I thought it was to pick up a tree (using just the Power of the Mind), make it grow feet and then make it walk. So I went to a forest and started trying to do what I thought was the task.

I tried about ten trees, but couldn't pick any of them up with my mind. I even tried a foxglove-like plant, but even that was too much. Next I tried to cheat by just picking one up (I'm surprisingly strong in my dreams) but even then it refused to grow feet. Then I tried the regular task but all I could remember of it was that it involved a bucket (?). That was _really_ annoying when I woke up, 'cos the forest was right beside a lake! Gah, silly me!

And that's it. I'm not even sure why I'm posting this.

----------


## pj

> I failed....
> 
> And that's it. I'm not even sure why I'm posting this.



Seeker has asked for people to post failures, remember... and failures are sometimes a lot more interesting than successes!

So thanks for posting this.  Failures are part of the game.

----------


## the real pieman

does it count f you already did the task last month when it was announced on the lucid task club forum....

----------


## Clairity

> does it count f you already did the task last month when it was announced on the lucid task club forum....



If I understand correctly.. yes, it does count. One of the perks of belonging to the Lucid Task Club is knowing the next month's task earlier and therefore having more time to attempt (and achieve) it.

----------


## JulianMoss

Hey pj and Wolfie,

Posting my failure from 2 days ago.  This is copied directly from my Dream Journal.  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
May 6th*

NOTE: Took another Mellodyn and got to bed around 3AM after a Cinco de Mayo party where I was kind of drunk.  Alcohol sucks.

*1. Drive with Mom, Toy Airplanes, Craziness

*I'm driving with my Mom somewhere and I tell her about wanting to drop out of school and she seems to be very disapproving of it. There's a light in the sky going up and down slowly and it's very intriguing. We come around a bend and this kid is flying a toy airplane outside and his mother is watching him smiling. We end up at some house and my Grandma is there and I become lucid. I'm asking her about stuff, but forget our exact conversation. Somehow later, I'm back at my house with my Mom outside in the driveway. I do the nose RC to make sure I'm still dreaming. I tell her I'm dreaming and put my finger through my hand. I try to do the walking tree task, but the tree won't budge. I physically try lifting it (which doesn't work either...at all  ::D: ). There's no other trees around too which sucks. My bro comes out and there's a bush that he says he planted and he uproots it and it just sits there. I go back to the first tree and try pushing it again, and it falls over and separates from its trunk (someone cut it when I wasn't looking???). Somehow I end up in my bed and do a nose RC and realize I'm dreaming still and I walk downstairs and the sun is shining in through the windows and the TV is on, but no one is around. It's a dream, but looks A LOT like real life. I look in the mirror in the front of my house and my face is changing expressions slowly, but I don't feel my facial muscles moving. When I open the front door, it's dark and light blue all around and is cold and there's trucks in our driveway and people working or something. I tell my parents I need to leave to do some tasks so I go out the front and start to fly. There's shady people right outside the door when I fly away and I'm kind of scared. I command myself to teleport to a beautiful place (not very specific I know) and I teleport to my bed!! I do the nose RC and realize I'm dreaming. My dresser beside me is a mess and there's a Wendy's fry thing and an empty glass and some other stuff. For some reason, I feel I have to get ready for something??? I have a gold chain on around my neck and I take it off and go to my closet and get a blue tee shirt. I look in the mirror and have long black hair?!?! I concentrate on getting ready so much that the dream fades and I wake up.

So yeah, I think a combination of drinking, partying, going to bed late again, and melatonin gave me very VIVID, BAD SITUATION type dreams. I think I was doing a lot of spinning when it wasn't really necessary too. The dead tree probably freaked me out and led to the other bad dreams afterwards. 

Hopefully I'll get some success on these tasks too and get a better sleep schedule too.

----------


## the real pieman

> If I understand correctly.. yes, it does count. One of the perks of belonging to the Lucid Task Club is knowing the next month's task earlier and therefore having more time to attempt (and achieve) it.



if thats so then i have completed the basic task, heres the dream:

i jumped and tried to fly, it didnt work and i was sent crashing to the ground then i pushed myself up into the airand realised i was about to hit the side of a building, so naturally i shot out webs from my hands and swung on them, it was really realistic my arm and the web even stretched as force was put on them, then i saw the sea, so i dived into it by doing a tripple backflip, it was great underwater but i went back to web swinging because it was just so darn fun....

----------


## Developer

> Nope, he was a lucid task club member.  They get to start the tasks early.  Kind of like the 25% miles bonus frequent flyers get.



Oh, sorry, did not know that.

PS. Nice and *clean* new forum!


Developer

----------


## Abra

I have completed my first lucid task of the month! This deserves the use of an emoticon. Here goes:

 ::banana::  

I was attempting a WILD this morning. I started at 4:20, and I didn't enter a dream until around 5:40 (as the dream faded at 5:50). Unfortunately, I did not WILD... I did a DILD instead! I started my dream as a false awakening, walking into the kitchen to look at the analog clock, thinking "Oh crap. It's 6:55. There's not enough time to try to WILD again! Screw it, five minutes is five minutes." And I dove back into my bed, oddly into the crack between the bed and wall. And my blankets were gone. Ah well. So, I entered a dream immediately after 'WILDing' in my dream. I was in my backyard, thinking "Finally! A successful WILD!" I thought for a moment what I should do... I saw the trees around, and decided I should at least have something to show for this lucid. I went up to a young, tall one, with a diameter the length of my middle finger to my wrist. I lifted my hands up as if I was Yoda in Staw Wars: Episode II (although the movie... Was not the best of the series, Yoda will always rock) and told the tree to move. It tilted, uprooting some of its base roots. It appeared to be stuck! I sent out an image of myself, lifting the tree (I was acting in both first and third person) and the tree lifted all the way. I commanded it to walk. One large root flopped on the grass, and then another. Two of its branches sagged, like arms, and it began walking on those two roots; the rest of the roots raked the grass, still stiff and brambly. It walked through the neighbor's yard, ruining their perfect lawn with its weight and stiff roots. I chuckled, and shouted over to my other neighbor, who was gardening on the other side of my house. "You don't see that every day!" I then went into a small monologue. "Hmm. Hey! I could make the whole forest walk, like in that one book!" (Upon awakening, I realized that it's apart of the prophecies in the play Macbeth. Only it didn't happen literally. xD) I dismissed the idea (I thought it'd take too long, and too much effort) and continued the remaining five minutes of the dream working on a personal goal.

----------


## tyrantt23

That's awesome Abra! Congratulations!





> I have completed my first lucid task of the month! This deserves the use of an emoticon. Here goes:
> 
>  
> 
> I was attempting a WILD this morning. I started at 4:20, and I didn't enter a dream until around 5:40 (as the dream faded at 5:50). Unfortunately, I did not WILD... I did a DILD instead! I started my dream as a false awakening, walking into the kitchen to look at the analog clock, thinking "Oh crap. It's 6:55. There's not enough time to try to WILD again! Screw it, five minutes is five minutes." And I dove back into my bed, oddly into the crack between the bed and wall. And my blankets were gone. Ah well. So, I entered a dream immediately after 'WILDing' in my dream.



Hey, I'd count that as a WILD...  ::laughhard:: 
probably one of the quickest WILDs ever too... hehe!

----------


## Kromoh

hey people, I'm travelling, and i'm in some internet caf&#233; right now, so I'm gonna be as short as possible





> I was in a car with my father, on some large-laned road in the night (I think this was because i travelled by car )... so we drive and drive and drive.. i remember many things, such as bridges, narrow parts, and some other things... then we got to some traffic light.. we stopped, and suddenly it was day again...
> I was at some grassy field, alone, and there were some people playing tennis to my left.. to the right there was a pool.. in the sky there was this strange kind of big jellyfish flying behing me... I walked forward more and more, seeing many trees around.... eventually I could go no further and I turned right
> 
> Then I saw a large tree, and the jellyfish further on.. I thought "Man, that jelyfish is gonna attack me!!".. then I thought whether I would run or fight (here again goes my theory: decision use the conscious part of the mind, that's what made me consciosu enough to become lucid I guess)   -  I decided to fight to see what would happen, and I got a strange dream feeling.. I thought to myself "ah, what a pity I ain't lucid, I could try the lucid task of the month" and that finally triggered lucidity.. I tried to calm down as lucidity rose, and then I jumped high, willing to fly around.. then I thought again about the lucid task
> firstly, what came to my mind was april's lucid task, so I hugged the tree, and tried to merge with it.. I was pushed back, then I tried it again... this time I felt pulled into te tree, and although I couldn't see anymore, I could feel the life force within the tree.. it felt really warm and.. wood-like
> then i unmerged with the tree and thought to myself "hey, lucid task has changed!!" - so I looked to the tree, and tried to control the tree's mind with my mind.. after a little while, the tree was moving its roots, and after that it began to move just like a spider around and around again.. qute scary..
> I decided to fly, and in the middle of the air, the dream faded



I really liked this drea.. that jellyfish was quite scary xD thinking I'ld have to fight it was cool enough

sooo happy xDDD my first lucid task was successful finally yaaaaa

----------


## ZFDragon

I don't get how this works, I'm new here... Do we just try to do the things in the first post? Or do we sign up for something first? (I'm always Like this, I have to make sure I'm doing it right, becasue I don't like doing something then someone telling me I did It wrong XD)

----------


## Moonbeam

Try to do the tasks that Seeker assigned in the first post.  They change every month; there is always a basic and an advanced task.  Don't worry about doing it wrong; as long as you're lucid and you do some reasonable fascsimile of the task, Seeker will count it.  We used to get badges under our avatar when we completed a task, before forum change; that hasn't been put back yet.  It's just for fun and practice; it's funny to see what people come up with in their dreams.

----------


## Seeker

Thanks everybody for your patience.  My life has been a little bit of a shamles lately and I'm afraid I've been neglecting the lucid task club,

I think I have all of you set right now, please let me know if you cannot see the lucid task club.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks everybody for your patience. My life has been a little bit of a shamles lately and I'm afraid I've been neglecting the lucid task club



There you go again, letting that so-called "life" of yours interfere with priorities! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Adanac

Tree one seems awesome!

----------


## Moonbeam

Since we're not getting a lot of responses this month, I decided to post the part of the dream where I did the basic task (I already posted the advanced task above.)

*Part 3 - Swinging with the Band
*--I run out of the apartment, back to the street and I decide it is safe to fly at a low level. I fly thru the neighborhood, looking for a likely place to swing into water. I find a fair of some sort, and there I lose my flying ability. I try commanding "FLY!", but it doesn't work. I then try the command "SUPER-FAST RUNNING!", and I try to run, but that doesn't work either. I walk thru the fair, and I see a band on a stage, with a tub of water behind it. The tub is painted in a colorful diamond-pattern, and I think it is either like the tub a trapeze artist might dive into at a circus, or maybe an elephant-watering tub. I approach the stage, and I see a Mariachi band playing. As I get closer, I make a mighty leap, and I see I am going to fall short. One of the band members reaches out to me; I think he is trying to help me make it, but then I see his face. He is angry, and he tries to swat me away. I swerve to the side, and catch two of the thick wires that are running alone the side of the stage. I climb hand-over-hand up the wire, to the level of the stage and then to the top of the support beam. I pull the wires loose, and hope they will swing me far enough to go over the stage and into the water behind. I jump, swing over the band, clear the stage, let myself drop....and miss the pool by a few feet, landing on some wooden stage-supports. I laugh and lay there for a minute, all tangled up in the lumber, and wonder if Seeker will let me count this. Then I remember it doesn't matter, because I did the advanced task already!

----------


## Wolfie

In the middle of a not-so-nice dream about a weird, scary orphanage-type place, I Suddenly Became Lucid. After travelling places and doing stuff for a bit, I remembered the tasks, correctly this time. I also happened to be near a bunch of trees. (I was also near a Body of Water in the form of a river, but it was fenced off. More on that later.) So I focus on a tree and it pulls up it's roots. It takes a step or two, then freezes. Frowning, I try and get it to move again, but no luck. Nor with any other tree. 

So I try my luck at the river. And for some reason I remember this:




> *
> *It worked, and I swung very "spidey" fashion to the other building.
> "Ah, the perfect spot for the lucid task" I thought, except there were no more buildings around. Instead, I aimed my hand to the sky, and threw my web. It magically stuck to the sky like it did to anything else, and off I went, swinging towards the ocean, then I let go and fell in the water.



So I think. 'Ok, let's try web out my wrist!' And I try and try, and finally I see this white sticky stuff oozing out my wrist. So I try again and it shoots out and sticks to a passing cloud (a pink one I think). At this point two friends of mine appeared and I showed off my spidey-skills. They were very impressed. So I try and swing on my web, but it's too weak and snaps. I didn't even clear the fence.  

Then I wake up and discover it's a school day.

Oh well, better than last time at least.  :smiley:

----------


## tyrantt23

Good job Wolfie!
Glad to hear my dream helped you out (well, almost!), you were so close... try shooting out two webs next time. One from each hand... haha, that oughta be strong enough!  :smiley: 
I guess you completed your advanced task though... I'm not the one to judge but it sounds like you made it.

Great job... keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

WOW, everyone is really wearing out the tree task.  Great work everyone!

----------


## Wolfie

Heh, thanks. 
I'll try that next time I get a lucid. That and swimming. I haven't done that yet... And by the fact my name's now in gold like yours, I guess I did complete the advanced task!  ::D:  Web-shooting is awsome.

----------


## Seeker

WOOHOO!  Did anyone notice that I have started repairing the lucid task posts?  Yay!

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

I'll be quick cos I'm in a Library.
Had a WBTB this morning, and the first bit I remember is in a dream just like RL, except it's all fuzzy and not quite right. Straight away I know I'm dreaming w/out an RC and I look out the window. In front of my house is a bunch of fields with a bay in front of it. It's still here in my dream just like RL.
I abandon the DCs and run out of the front door, my dream fading as I go. I know I have to be quick. As I'm about 1/2 mile from the bay I shoot out some spiderman web (original, I know...) and it sticks to the sky out of my sight.
Swinging on this I swoop down to the bay and release, flying through the air I drift out of my dream just as I hit the cold, dark, hard water.

First vaguely lucid dream in a while and I managed a task. Woohoo!

----------


## Clark_Bennon

i did it but i didn't drop into water... does it still count?

i was on the road and my dad was walking infront of me, with food in bags. i become lucid and run up ad eat a cheese, it tasted like i had a hair in my mouth so i spit it out.

the view started to fade so i did the rubbing your hands and saying increase lucidity. after i did that i started to fly, i could hear the wind flying by me. i got high up and started swinging from spider webs, sadly it was really dark and hard to see.

i woke up to a false awakening, started telling my mom my cool dream then i woke up for real.

----------


## Danny

Its been ages since I completed a lucid task, although it was the harder one I wanted to complete twice I couldn't remember it. 

This is the jist of it ...

lately I have thought about the Lucid Task on Dream Views, this played into my dream beause I was walking along and I happened to think "**** my lucid abilities are becoming a normal thing in non lucid dreams, how am I supposed to recognise a lucid if I can do it no lucidly" then I realised why not do a lucid check and levitated myself, I thought of the lucid tasks and for the second time I couldn' remember the making a tree walk around, I did however remember the spiderman one as I had just seen Spiderman 3 (Great Film) So I managed to get web to sling out of my right hand, It was very flimsy but after a few attempts I managed to get it to pull me up. I couldn't get web to shoot out of my left hand so I dragged on the wall for a while until I cleared my head and gained more focus, I was in a city so I was desperate to find water, I would have taken a glass of water, luckily i entered this chinese area, it looked rather scary, I then spotted a slipway with barrels in the water (been playing alot of Counter Strike lately) I needed to complete the task so I slinged from a chinese building that was in the water and leaped into the water and decided I would wake myself up if something bad happened...

not much else to it but heres the link
http://floatingmonkey.livejournal.com/76395.html

----------


## Swikity

Bam.
I got the swinging one.

During an excellent LD, I was flying through the city like spiderman (but ropes were coming out of my wrists instead of webs o.O) when I approached an ocean.
I flew to a satellite I saw way up in the sky and jumped off it.
Just as I was about to hit the ground, I summoned up an airplane and hooked onto the bottom of it with one of my ropes.
The airplane rocketed me forward, making me land in the ocean a few thousand feet away.

Quite the experiance  ::D:

----------


## Swikity

And adding onto my last point, it felt like the water was made out of some sort of wierd fabric.
And I could breathe underwater.

----------


## Danny

I love breathing underwater, the sensation is amazing, thats why I failed the task the first time I tried, I just jumped in instead of swinging on a rope I conjured.

----------


## durza2016

I have a lot of LD's even if there not induced. Today I had 5 or 6 (I lost count) Ld's. I firgure this would be a great time for trying to prolong lucidity. So when i realized i was dreaming i started to rub my hands together and spin aroun at the same time. It worked. I was in my neighbors yard and i willed the tree to uproot then i threw it at the house. It was sweet. I was thinking you should have an advance task: While in a LD have an OBE. That would be cool. You could probualy do it by flying as high as you can towards the sky.  ::fro:: 

P.S> Next time i'll make it walk around and not throw it into a house. he he

----------


## Seeker

Thanks Asher for hacking in the badges!

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Who's the "swinger"? Tarzan? Johnny Weismuller? I noticed the sassy leopard skin frock. Good job. (But I still think it shoulda been Pitfall Harry!)  :wink2:  


Now if I could just earn me one of them.. sheesh.


And, but, also.. I'd like to suggest that the wording be changed on "completed advanced lucid task" so that it would fit in one line.
Just looks slightly sloppy going into the second line like that, maybe just "completed advanced task" or something like that (there are a lot of creative fixes) to neat it up. Just my 2&#162;.

----------


## lucyloo

Geez, I feel really out of it, but what if we've done this already, like years ago, does that count?

I watched (actually, read the screenplay Spiderman {the first one} several years ago, and dreamed about flying and webs that same night.)

I was Mary Jane, and I was jealous of Peter Parker, so I created my own webs, and they sprouted every time I was angry, and I could swing on them from country to country until I defeated the bad guy. I can't remember the bad guy, but I think it was my ex-husband, LOL. Something like that, but it was long ago, don't take my word on it. I'll have to look it up in my dream journals.

----------


## DrTechnical

This was the first month I gave the task of the month some serious interest and effort. I was focusing on the tree uprooting. I tried a few times previously but no luck.

Last night I had a FA. After doing a few RT's I headed outside to the crab apple tree. Previous attempts had me visualizing the tree uprooting. Other attempts had me putting a skirt on the tree and telling it to dance in english, then in spanish (you know, just in case) - still no luck.

Anyway, since I was certain of my lucidity I think I was more confident. I stood in front of the tree and focused my mental energy via my arms to lift the tree out of the ground. It was now hovering over me, root ball and all. It was actually at an angle of about 30 degrees off the horizontal. I realized I needed to make it dance, so I started to spin it around about it's root ball so it was tracing out a cone (if you're getting the visual on this). I then used my mind to push it up further and further in the air while it was still spinning. I then pushed it away from me and watched it violently fly into the sky and ultimately away from my view.

----------


## durza2016

Right when i got into the dream i started to rub my hands and spin around at the same time. Then i walked up to my neighbor's house and uprooted the tree and made it walk. I put eyes and a mouth on it (kind of like the Boss:tree in kirby) After that i couldn't resist i had to throw it into the house. It's just so much fun doing that. Anyways after that i lost conciuosness and had my first very vivid false awaking (kinda of freaky). Anyways i'm going to try the spiderman one tonight. But i probulay won't be able to do it because i have to wake up at 5. 

Also in my dream my neighbor came out of his house after i threw the tree at it and he looked angry. So I went to go apologize (I have no idea why) and he reply was "I like eggs"

After that i had the false awakeing, i think that's because i did not expect him to say that after i just threw a tree in his house.

----------


## Sornaensis

not to sound like uber-noob, but how are you supposed to show that you did those things in your dreams?

----------


## pj

You just come in here and describe the dream.  That's all.

We all really enjoy reading about people's experiences - both successes and failures.

----------


## Xaqaria

Well I had wanted to get at least one of the tasks done before the end of the month and I knew I didn't have long since I just joined a few days ago and theres only a little more than a week left in may. 

Last night I had a dream that I don't remember most of, but at some point I was in a bedroom with the door barred reading out of some ancient book. I remember that for some reason I had to intone a specific passage from the book in order to avert some catastrophe, but read the wrong part so instead it summoned this creature that was humanoid, but very bug like. It was riding what looked like a horse and the humanoid and the horse seemed to be wearing some kind of full body armor but on closer inspection the armor turned out to be an insect like exo-skeleton carapace and it linked the two together so that it may actually have been one creature that just looked like horse and rider. 

At this point I became aware that I was now looking at this thing out in a field and there were several other people around riding various different creatures and there were some people around me talking about different modes of transportation. It was because of their conversation that it occurred to me that I usually flew everywhere I needed to go and this thought made me lucid. 

I tried to take off, and at first just jumped really high, but when I landed I just instantly tried again and the force of my fall and trying to take off again made a rubbery sort of indent in the ground and I rocketed off in to the sky. I flew out over a bay that was next to a large city and tried to decide what I wanted to do with this dream. I had read a thread last night in which someone mentioned trying to fly as high as possible which had never occurred to me before so I started flying straight up, but then I remembered the tasks of the month. I wasn't near any trees, but I was right over a body of water and I remembered that spiderman type swinging was allowed so I shot out a rope at the nearest building and let myself go in to a free fall. 

At this point I was probably about 80 stories in the air and the building I was swinging from was far away enough that the bottom of the swing brought me almost to touching the water. I continued to swing till I peaked and then let go and flew through the air (flying in the way you actually would after swinging on a rope). As I fell back down towards the water I went in to a forward dive and when I hit the water I went down a good 30 feet. It took a long time to swim back to the surface and I woke as soon as my head came out of the water.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a Lucid Dream in which I tried very hard to do the Advanced Task. I feel like I was really close, so maybe this will count. I'm going to submit it in hopes. Either way, I feel a nice sense of satisfaction.



It started in my neighbor's backyard. I was talking to my friend N who supposedly lived there. We were discussing the problems we had with our yards. As we stood there in her yard, I could see right through the chain link fence to see my whole yard. Both of our yards were very large. They were all sandy dirt and had junk laying around.

I commented on how messy our yards looked. I said, "Look at how my yard slopes. It's hard to have a yard look neat when it isn't level. You're lucky yours is level."

But as I looked at her yard, it was only level where we were standing, all the rest was uneven with ditches and hills.

Then I looked at the green plants growing. I pointed it out to N. I said, "You see all that green stuff that looks like grass? Well, it's not. Those are baby tumble weeds. They are going to grow up to be huge and ugly, and when you try to pull them up, you'll get all scratched up with their stickers.

She then said she wasn't sure what plants I was talking about.

I said, "You can see them better if you fly over them." And at that point I started to hover in a horizontal position a few few off the ground and started flying over the little tumble weeds. "See..?" I said.

She looked at me and smiled and said, "C----, you just like to show off."

BLAM!

I was dreaming. Of course, because I was flying. Funny that I had a bit of a delayed reaction in figuring that out.

The first thing that comes to my mind is to complete the Advanced Task. I needed to find a tree.

I looked over into my yard and saw two poplar trrees. Unfortunately they looked dead. I didn't think I could make a dead tree walk around. So I kept looking. In the far end of the yard I saw another poplar.

I stared at it really intensly and willed it to pull up its roots. I could see it start to come up. I could see its roots emerge from the dirt. I then willed it to walk. It started forward.

As I wached it move, I realized that something wasn't quite right. I looked closer at the tree's roots. Under the roots I could see little wheels. The tree wasn't really using its roots to walk, but intead used little wheels that it hid under it's roots.

I thought to myself, "Will I get credit for this? Maybe I should try again."

So I looked over at another poplar tree. I stared at it until it too came up out of the ground. But this tree, instead of trying to fool me with its roots, just had wheels....and it wheeled itself away.

I started feeling like I had to hurry. I started pulling up tree after tree at this point only to find that all my trees had wheels and no roots at all.

To make matters worse, all the background in the dream suddenly went out on me. Everything but myself and about 8 wheeled trees was a flat light blue. I felt like we were in a computer--like the Matrix-- and someone had messed with the background color.

Then it messed up again. I was now trapped in a dark blue room. I had to get out. I ran at the wall with the intent of slipping right through. But I hit the wall.

After several times of being unsuccessful, I decided to try something different. I thought if I closed my eyes, then I wouldn't be fooled by a wall that wasn't even physical to begin with.

So with my eyes closed I ran at the wall. I ran further than I thought I needed to go and started to feel like I had made it, then blam. I hit it with the top of my head.

I tried two more times with my eyes closed.

But after no success. I decided to just do flips--like I often do in LDs.

As I did the flips I felt so good. I remember thinking, "This feels so good, why am I bothering to do anything else at all in my LDs. I should just do flips the whole time."   ::D:  

So I stayed in the room completely content for the next few minutes just enjoying the sensation of dream flips.

Until I finally woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> I stared at it really intensly and willed it to pull up its roots. I could see it start to come up. I could see its roots emerge from the dirt. I then willed it to walk. It started forward.
> 
> As I wached it move, I realized that something wasn't quite right. I looked closer at the tree's roots. Under the roots I could see little wheels. The tree wasn't really using its roots to walk, but intead used little wheels that it hid under it's roots.
> 
> I thought to myself, "Will I get credit for this? Maybe I should try again."
> 
> So I looked over at another poplar tree. I stared at it until it too came up out of the ground. But this tree, instead of trying to fool me with its roots, just had wheels....and it wheeled itself away.



This is too funny.. trees wheeling themselves away! 

If it was up to me I'd give you credit for the task (after all.. you didn't cheat.. your trees did)!  ::wink:: 

.

----------


## naikou

lol! That's funny, Twoshadows. Not only do you have trees with wheels, but you got the blue screen of death in a dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yay TwoShadows!:bravo: That totally counts in my opinion. So your trees were handicapped, and had to wheel themselves instead of walking.

----------


## Infraredkelp

I did the Spiderman one. I was eating oranges in my backyard when I became lucid. The I changed the scenery to NYC and gave myself web shooting ability. Then I basically just swung around and beat up bad guys. This one guy was trying to shoot MJ, so I shot  him with my web, and flung him over a building. Then I also made out with Mary Jane  :wink2:  Thats about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the comments, Clarity, naikou, and Moonbeam. 





> This is too funny.. trees wheeling themselves away! 
> 
> If it was up to me I'd give you credit for the task (after all.. you didn't cheat.. your trees did)! 
> 
> .



LOL....yeah, that's right!  ::D:  





> lol! That's funny, Twoshadows. Not only do you have trees with wheels, but you got the blue screen of death in a dream.



Oh man, I guess I did. I'd rather not that happen again. But then again, if it did, I could just do flips....:p 





> Yay TwoShadows!:bravo: That totally counts in my opinion. So your trees were handicapped, and had to wheel themselves instead of walking.



Too funny..... ::chuckle::  


By the way, I drew a sketch of the wheeled trees for my Dream Journal for any one who cares to see.

----------


## Adam

Twoshadows - Remember me telling you how funny I found your dream yesterday, well it must have stuck in my mind as last night when I was lucid I remember I was doing some sort of task, I think I was trying to find a girl who I had seen of a big TV screen and I was running down this tunnell this was made of glass (I put my finger through this and it felt the same as when you put your finger through you hand). Then I remembered your dream, and thought hey, I want to make a tree run too, so was running really fast to get out this tunnel to find a tree, but the faster I ran the less vivid the dream became!!! When I got outside there were no trees about, and I was loosing the dream fast, I widened my eyes as much as I could to try stay lucid but then I lost the dream and lost lucidity!!

So tonight, I will master this lol. Thanks to you and your story, I remembered to try this task. Oh well, will try again  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Two Shadows, you get credit for that one.  OMG, wheels under the trees and a blue background, you've really got to wonder sometimes what goes on in a person's subconcious.  That is one of the wildest things I've heard in a while!

Infraredkelp, didn't you drop off into some water somewhere?

----------


## Twoshadows

> So tonight, I will master this lol. Thanks to you and your story, I remembered to try this task. Oh well, will try again



That's great! :p 

I know you'll do it. Good luck. I hope your trees don't all have wheels, too. But at least we know that it's close enough to count (although I'm sure it helped that my first tree fooled me by _looking_ like it was walking on its roots for the first 10 feet or so.)





> Two Shadows, you get credit for that one. OMG, wheels under the trees and a blue background, you've really got to wonder sometimes what goes on in a person's subconcious. That is one of the wildest things I've heard in a while!



Thanks Seeker! It was a crazy dream, and it might have ended with me feeling frustrated if it were not for me discovering how good those dream flips feel.... ::D:

----------


## pj

Those wings look mighty fine on you, TwoShadows.

Congratulations!

----------


## Caradon

Today, in my after work nap, I became Lucid and went for the advanced task. I dont think this really counts because the tree did not actualy walk. But it was a lot of fun.

I am in an apartment with an old friend, when I suddenly become Lucid for no reason. My friend has the refrigerator door open, and is going through stuff.
I think he is getting ready to make something to eat. I tell him he should quit doing what he is doing. because this is a dream, and he is wasting time. to my surprise he actualy believes me. I dont think of the Lucid task right away.
The first thing that I think of doing, is pinching my nose and trying to breath.
I have wanted to try this since reading about it here. I tell my friend about it, and we are both sitting there pinching our noses and trying to breath.
It takes me a few times to get it right. But eventualy I have my nose pinched, and I am breathing fine.(it's kind of cool) 

So, my friend and I, walk out into the living room. I am all excited, and doing kind of an happy dance. And I am levitating pretty much everything in the room. I have stuff floating around all over the place. suddenly, I hear my friend say "Check this out." So I turn and Look. There are three copper colored bars, protruding from the top of his skull. The bars curve forward, and there are lightbulbs screwed into the ends of them. It's Like there is a lamp stuck in his head. His eyes are open very wide, and bugging out of there sockets.
And also, his eyes are rolling wildly in different directions. He has his hands above his head, and is holding onto the light bulbs and turning them.
(I never saw anything quite like it before)  I say "whoa cool trick man! 

I then run up the side of the wall. I jump off the wall, and try to spin through the air, and land on my feet. But I end up falling on my ass. I am thinking, man I have better skills than that! Now I am thinking, well I'm here Lucid, and I have no Idea what I want to do next. And I am thinking about how I had just mentioned, being in this situation, in a post on DV.

Then I think Holy crap! The Lucid task! I get really excited, and I take off running towards the door. I spin once, hoping that it will help keep me in the dream long enough. I yank the door open, and go running down the hall as fast as I can. I get outside, and it is a little dark out. Suddenly, my eye lids
feel real heavy. I am thinking, its because I don't have my glasses on. But I'm like, that can't be right, I dont need glasses in a dream. Then, Oh I bet it's because I'm stoned, That makes sense. ( I have not smoked pot in a lot of years) I stopped thinking about it and the sensation went away. I went looking for a tree. In front of the building was a group of medium size trees.
It's pretty windy, and the trees are blowing around wildly. I reach out with my thoughts, and levitate the tree right out of the ground. The tree is now floating through the air, with it's roots dangling. Hmm, the task is make a tree walk, not fly! Now I notice that the trees are laughing at me.(kind of fascinating) So, I lower the tree so it's touching the ground. I make it kind of hop along a little bit. But it's roots are not moving, so it's not walking! I decide, I am going to put it back in the ground, and try all over. I lower it into the ground. But I lose control of it's descent, and it sinks into the earth,
and Vanishes. So I try pulling it back up again. As I do, the top most  branches appear. And they now loook like, silvery metal tentacles. And they are wipping around all over. I am struggeling with getting this thing out of the ground, when I wake up. So, unless making the tree hop along counts, I failed. But it was fun as hell though.  ::rolleyes::    Hope it was not to long.

----------


## Clairity

> I went looking for a tree. In front of the building was a group of medium size trees.
> It's pretty windy, and the trees are blowing around wildly. I reach out with my thoughts, and levitate the tree right out of the ground. The tree is now floating through the air, with it's roots dangling. Hmm, the task is make a tree walk, not fly! Now I notice that the trees are laughing at me.(kind of fascinating) So, I lower the tree so it's touching the ground. I make it kind of hop along a little bit. But it's roots are not moving, so it's not walking! I decide, I am going to put it back in the ground, and try all over. I lower it into the ground. But I lose control of it's descent, and it sinks into the earth, and Vanishes. So I try pulling it back up again. As I do, the top most branches appear. And they now loook like, silvery metal tentacles. And they are wipping around all over. I am struggeling with getting this thing out of the ground, when I wake up. So, unless making the tree hop along counts, I failed. But it was fun as hell though.  Hope it was not to long.



Caradon, loved your dream tho I gotta admit that your lightbulb headed friend kinda freaked me out!

I hope you get credit for the task if for no other reasons than 1) the tree did come out of the ground roots and all, 2) It did "move" and 3) just to make you feel better about the other trees laughing at you!! 

I could really picture everything you described.. very well told!

.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon - WOW!  That was really cool. I wish my lucids lasted that long.

I'm with Clairity.  I think it counts!  You got the tree out of the ground and made it fly and hop!  Close enough.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for your support guys. I'm just happy I got to try this, before the month was over.

Clairity, Thanks for the compliment on my writing. I considerd myself a pretty bad writer, and was a little self conscious about trying to post my dreams.

----------


## indescribable

Hey, awesome dream, Caradon!  :wink2:  Good job with the control.
I know what you mean about the nose RC being cool. To me it was one of the weirdest, but greatest sensations I've ever had in a dream. I don't know why, but I find it even a better feeling than breathing underwater.

I didn't manage to complete either of the lucid tasks this month. I've been having LDs very rarely all of the sudden, so I was just happy to have an LD at all last night!

My lucid dream sprung from a nightmare this time,  ::?:   which doesn't happen too often for me. Here is my dream...


As a forward note, the dog in this dream does not actually belong to me. Oh, and the house and back yard in this dream are supposedly mine, but actually look nothing like my real home. (Except for the bathroom, that looked almost exactly like my bathroom at home.)

The dream, or should I say nightmare, starts out with me getting attacked my my pet rottweiler in my back yard. I am very afraid, and my dog keeps talking to me and keeps telling me he won't attack me again, that he is sorry, he was just hungry. I don't believe him, as he is currently chewing on a piece of meat from who knows what - or who. I am still scared so I avoid him by hiding behind a pile of wooden boards. I call out to my mom, who lets me in the house through a sliding glass door. She goes off to do something, and I go into the bathroom and check my face in the mirror to make sure that I am not totally deformed from the attack by my dog.
For some reason I become completely and horribly depressed and I just feel so aweful and upset. I can't remember if I cried or not, but whatever. I decided that this couldn't be happening, it wasn't real. 'I must be dreaming, yes I'm dreaming, thats it." I thought to myself. Then I realized, "Hey wait a minute, I AM dreaming!" At that point I became VERY lucid. I had the distinct _feeling_  that comes with a lucid dream. I quickly composed myself, knowing that none of this was real, and I had no reason to be upset.
I was trying to think of what to do, but I couldn't really think of anything. It took me a looong time to remember the tasks. All of the sudden when I was about to try the first task (Conjuring a vine on a tree in my yard, swinging off and landing in the next door neighbor's pool), my mom comes running to the bathroom shouting "Someone is coming! Look who's coming!" while I was shouting, "Mom, I'm dreaming! I'm in a lucid dream!"
She kept shaking me, trying to get me out of my lucid state for some reason. It felt just like when she used to try to wake me up so I could get to school. We kept shouting at each other, almost hysterically until she finally won (as usual, of course). I gave in and looked at whoever was 'coming' and I instantly lost my lucidity. I don't really remember what happened next except there were a bunch of very fancy truck-like things driving by the window.


Not a very good lucid dream, though it felt quite realistic until I noticed the setting was all wrong. But it's an accomplishment to me. I finally ended my (roughly) 2 and a half month lucid dry spell!!!  ::banana::  YES!

I was kind of surprised though, because last night I had been originally planning to go to sleep normally, wake up in the middle of the night, write down my dreams and attempt a WILD. Though I could probably have a go at a WILD strait away in the future, I find the waking up, then WILDing most effective for me, and more comfortable. (It just feels most natural to me.)

Unfortunately, I kind of lost my cool after my LD that I forgot to write down my other dreams, so I forgot them.


I hope you didn't mind reading such a long post. Thanks!

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations, It's a good feeling I know. Thats pretty funny your mom trying to shake you out of it. It's cool you talked to a dog. I am planning to try that In a lucid soon. (Moonbeams Idea)

----------


## Moonbeam

Neat dream, Indescribable!  (Well except for it being a nightmare...but at least you got lucid!)  I wish I could end my dryspell...I've only had about a nanosecond-long lucid since I did the task.

----------


## pj

> I wish I could end my dryspell...I've only had about a nanosecond-long lucid since I did the task.



Me too!  What's up with that?  Literally one maybe 15 second lucid... failed RCs... and dreaming about dreamsigns to boot!

I guess if it were easy, everybody would be doing it.

----------


## Clairity

I did it.. ::banana::  .. I did it..  ::banana::  .. oh, and did I mention that .. I did it.. ::banana::  

I know I may be a tad too happy but this is the first lucid dream I've had in about a month and (cue slow violin music and my best southern accent).."Ah nevvah thought Ah'd lucid dream agin!"

Want to read it .. here it go!

I went to the living room couch about 3:45 am, stayed awake about 20 minutes and then layed down to WILD. I've had my last 10 or so WILDs while on my side but the last few attempts I fell asleep too quickly so even though it "feels" like I'll never fall asleep on my back.. I decided to try it on my back.

I realized I had fallen asleep, that I was lucid and I rolled off the couch. I went out the door to discover that it was barely light enough to see. It suddenly came to me to rub my hands together to make the dream more vivid (and it worked)!

I see a grove of trees and make my way over to them. A beautiful bird flies over and lands on my open palm. I take a moment to admire it when the lucid task of the month pops into my head and I all but spike the bird to the ground!

I head towards the trees but just at that moment my husband walks into the living room and starts TALKING TO ME! ARE YOU FREAKIN' INSANE! :Pissed:  Haven't I told you about bothering me during my special special time when I'm trying to have a special special dream!  ::bslap::  He's just keeps blathering on  ::blahblahblah::  until he finally meanders his ass into the bathroom and shuts the door. I'm am so mad I could scream but then it dawns on me that I'm still asleep.. it's a FALSE AWAKENING!! 

Once again I roll off the couch and go out the door. This time it's bright and more vivid outside. The dream must have picked up where it left off because I see the same grove of trees and I select one that is about 15 feet tall and has a trunk of about 30 inches wide.

I walk up to it and commanded, "ARISE AND COME TO ME." Ok.. that sounds really lame right now but it was really cool at the time (I guess ya had to be there).

The tree begins to vibrate and rumble in the ground and then slowly levitates straight up and hoovers there with its roots dangling beneath it.

Umm.. that's not right. Now I don't know why I said, "DANCE WITH ME!" (maybe I was having a ballroom moment) but that's what I said. The tree hoovered a few seconds more than set back down on the ground and shuffled up to me (sort of like a guy in a tree costume)! Once it was in front of me it began to sway slowly back and forth. I did notice that the tree did not have any facial features (no eyes, ears, nose or mouth).. it was just your garden variety dancing tree!

I must have slipped into a non-lucid dream cuz the last thing I recall was being with my son and seeing a huge monarch butterfly sitting on "something". I hadn't seen one this big since I left Iowa (which should have led me to do a reality check but it didn't). Its wings were closed atop its back and I picked it up by its wings between my thumb and forefinger and took it over to show my son. I then set it down and realize once it starts to fly away that its either not very healthy or very old as its colors aren't very bright and its kind of wobbly in flight.

Suddenly my STOOPID dog starts barking to be let out startling the crap out of me and almost jarred all memory of my dreams out of my head! Now that was bad enough but then she CONTINUES to bark! Do you know how HARD it is to recall a fading dream with a dog barking every few seconds. Ok.. there was a bird (BARK), I see trees (BARK BARK), tree shuffles to me (BARK BARK BARK)! Alright I'm coming!!!  ::wtf::  *grumble grumble*

But I did the task.. kinda.. well the tree did rise out of the ground and there were roots and it did come to me.

C'mon Seeker.. give me credit!! (where is that "begging" emoticon?) 

PS.. neither my husband nor my dog were injured during the making of this lucid dream and both are still alive and healthy!  ::bigteeth::  

.

----------


## Sornaensis

lol, cool dream. :wink2:

----------


## pj

Oh yeah, Clairity!  You did it, with a flourish!





> I see a grove of trees and make my way over to them. A beautiful bird flies over and lands on my open palm. I take a moment to admire it when the lucid task of the month pops into my head and I all but spike the bird to the ground!



I just about choked when reading that one.  I have this image of you in an eden-like environment, this beautiful bird coming flying over and alighting on your palm, you with the wind in your hair and the distant clouds glinting in your eyes...

And then you remember.  Too bad for the bird!

----------


## Clairity

> I just about choked when reading that one. I have this image of you in an eden-like environment, this beautiful bird coming flying over and alighting on your palm, you with the wind in your hair and the distant clouds glinting in your eyes...
> 
> And then you remember. Too bad for the bird!



LOL.. that's pretty much how it was!! I can't recall if the bird hit the ground or not but you would have thought it was acid the way I dropped it!!

Seismosaur, I'm glad you liked it!

.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I head towards the trees but just at that moment my husband walks into the living room and starts TALKING TO ME! ARE YOU FREAKIN' INSANE! Haven't I told you about bothering me during my special special time when I'm trying to have a special special dream!



 ::laughtillhurts::  


Congratulations!  It's kind of funny how you were surprized that the tree didn't have a face!

----------


## Clairity

> Congratulations! It's kind of funny how you were surprized that the tree didn't have a face!



Yeah.. I don't know why that surprised me (maybe I watched too much "Wizard of Oz" growing up)! LOL!

.

----------


## LokisWail

My first lucid dream involved me being at school on a normal school day, boring huh? Anyway, I became lucid and noticed that there was a lake on my school oval (There is some sort of water treatment thing next to it which I studied in biology last year but I would never go near that unless I had to)

So I originally tried to do this to fly so I actually did the spiderman thing as it was the only thing I remembered so I shot something more line vines up to the ceiling and jumped into the lake.

I felt like I was surrounded by an oxygen bubble which was quite disappointing for me as I actually wanted to feel the water. Problem was, I was stuck down there unable to swim. I summoned a friend to come and help me as I did have a bit of luck with that so alls well that ends well.

I will try the uprooting tree thing next time I have the chance (if ever)

Edit: Deleted the whole not believing thing after listening to MoonBeam, just worried due to some of the posts given by others about liars and since I am a new poster and all.

----------


## Moonbeam

Why won't people believe you?  You don't need "evidence". It's all on your word; it's just for fun and practice.  (There aren't really valuable prizes!  :wink2:  )

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow Clairity, that was an amazing dream. 
 ::content::  

Congrats and I've got to seriously try to get this task done. I think it's been 3 months since I've completed a task. Your dream has inspired me.

----------


## Clairity

> Wow Clairity, that was an amazing dream.  
> 
> Congrats and I've got to seriously try to get this task done. I think it's been 3 months since I've completed a task. Your dream has inspired me.



Thanks Vex.. though I don't have my wings so I don't know if I got credit for it or not.

You can do it.. the month's not over yet!

.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks. I'm going to have a lucid dream for my birthday... and I'm going to complete this task. Which is a couple of days from now. 

Walking trees and Spidey swinging for my birthday. What more could a gal ask for?

----------


## Adam

Damn forgot about this, could have tried last night but was too interested in finding out what my friends tattoo looked like lol

----------


## Clairity

> Thanks. I'm going to have a lucid dream for my birthday... and I'm going to complete this task. Which is a couple of days from now. 
> 
> Walking trees and Spidey swinging for my birthday. What more could a gal ask for?



What day is your birthday.. I'll try to send some good lucid vibes your way!

.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*whispers*
It's on the 31st. 
And I can use all the vibes I can get. Send plenty and as thanks I'll be more gentle come time for your next exam.  :wink2:

----------


## Seeker

Wow, this tree thing is really turning out to be a cool task!!  

Congrats Clairity, I hope you appologized to your dream character husband!   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> *whispers*
> It's on the 31st.



I won't tell a soul!  ::wink::  





> And I can use all the vibes I can get. Send plenty and as thanks I'll be more gentle come time for your next exam.



Gee thanks.. the first one was a bit rough!  ::o:  (inside joke) 





> Congrats Clairity, I hope you appologized to your dream character husband!



Nah.. ya gotta be firm or they'll walk all over ya!  ::D:  (thanks for my wings!)

.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Seeker, for giving me my first wings. Thats Awsome!

Just read your dream Clairity. Pretty cool, I wish I could wild Like that.
I always wake up, a few moments after sliding into the dream.

Happy birthday Vex Kitten, I hope you have an awsome Lucid that night.
My birthday is june 1, I'm hoping for the same thing.

----------


## Clairity

> Just read your dream Clairity. Pretty cool, I wish I could wild Like that. I always wake up, a few moments after sliding into the dream.



My problem is timing that delicate balance between falling asleep and becoming lucid.. sometimes I don't "catch" myself in time and simply slip into a non-lucid dream.





> Happy birthday Vex Kitten, I hope you have an awsome Lucid that night.
> My birthday is june 1, I'm hoping for the same thing.



Here's sending birthday lucid vibes your way as well!

.

----------


## derb

i was in some hi-tec restaraunt with my friends, whin did a reality check. i realised i was dreaming, and went outside to try do the task of the month, and i tryd swingin on the trees spiderman style, i could do it at first, and i could see a pool, but when i got there it was empty. i went around some corner, and tryed to fly, but couldnt do that either, and as i got around the corner, i saw my friends go into a mcdonalds type thing. aparrently they were lding as well. anyways i was right beside a big cliff over the sea, and there were lampposts coming out of it (wtf?) so i kept tryin to sling my webs at them, but they kept braking, and i just kept fallin on to the ground :Sad:  

ah well, guess i dont have much chance left for this one, hopefully ill be able to get the next one :tongue2:

----------


## pj

> ah well, guess i dont have much chance left for this one, hopefully ill be able to get the next one



Heck of a try though!

I get a lot of enjoyment out of reading about failures - they are always interesting and entertaining.

----------


## Clairity

> anyways i was right beside a big cliff over the sea, and there were lampposts coming out of it (wtf?)



Lampposts coming out of the sea.. there's a cool visual!

You were so close that I know you'll complete the next task!!
.

----------


## Adam

Rubbish! Doesn't look like I'm going to make this one then! Unless I grab a granny nap when I get home!!

Oh well, next month it is then  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Rubbish! Doesn't look like I'm going to make this one then! Unless I grab a granny nap when I get home!!
> 
> Oh well, next month it is then



Good Luck!

----------


## Adam

No joy, didn't get to do this one. Oh well next month it is  :smiley:

----------


## HyperNova

Damn, ive been spider man a couple of times in my dream  :tongue2:   but if never dropped into some water though! Meh, got to try that some time

----------

